
Razer CEO Berated and Threatened His Staff, Former Employees Say - adrian_mrd
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2019/12/razer-ceo-berated-and-threatened-his-staff-former-employees-say/
======
greenyoda
> _One former employee said their son was admitted to the ER after a car
> crash. While he was still in the hospital, they said, their boss told them
> to get back to work. Another said he was asked to work on his honeymoon.
> When asked about this, a Razer representative told Kotaku that they are a
> “family-friendly employer,” and have adopted policies aimed at supporting
> employees with families._

I guess that "family-friendly" means whatever the company wants it to mean.

> _When Razer finally did go public, in November of 2017, some estimates put
> the company’s reported valuation at as much as $US4.55 ($7) billion. ... In
> the weeks and months to follow, when Razer employees finally got those long-
> promised checks, some did indeed get the big paydays they’d hoped for—in
> some cases, upwards of $US200,000 ($292,612). Others, however, said they
> were underwhelmed by the results. “We didn’t get what we expected based on
> the initial [stock] letter,” said a former employee. Said another, “It was
> used car money.”_

$200K is not a big payout at all. It barely covers the hours of unpaid
overtime an employee would have put in over a period of several years.
Employees could have done better by investing money in an S&P 500 mutual fund.
But the CEO is now a billionaire. Employees of pre-IPO unicorn companies, take
note.

~~~
paggle
Startup employee is a job you take for the fun, not for the money. That’s why
it’s predominantly taken by twentysomethings looking for adventure, and why so
many of them crash and burn for lack of even an iota of relevant experience,
both technical and business.

~~~
patagurbon
Well it sounds like it wasn't lucrative _or_ fun.

~~~
paggle
Yes - taking a job as an early startup employee is 99% of the time an idiotic
move.

